# Anchors Away



## TwistedTea12 (Jul 8, 2013)

*Love my Anchors, All are normal anchors except for the "Baltimore Glass Works, Phoenix/Resurgam"*


----------



## sandchip (Jul 9, 2013)

That's a pile of 'em!  Nice.


----------



## cacarpetbagger (Jul 9, 2013)

I agree, very nice display.


----------



## epackage (Jul 9, 2013)

Well it's good to know you held onto some of the stuff that you were considering getting rid of at first, you and your dad have some nice stuff in the collection.


----------

